# 20% OFF Ripe Vapes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/7/15)

​

*Hey guys get 20% Off all your favourite Ripe Vapes flav's.

Use coupon code: ILOVERIPE on checkout and save *

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes​


----------

